# V6 4Motion sensor problems



## lknights1987 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I have recently bought a V6 4Motion golf and having a few problems. Everytime i go above 40mph and put my foot down to get up to 70mph i get 2 warning lights appear on the dashboard an abs warning light and a traction control warning light. I've had my mate connect he's computer to the car and it come up with a fault saying 01279 longitudinal acceleration sensor (G251) any ideas where i can find this sensor and how easy is it to change? or could this be more of a job then just changing a sensor? 

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2014)

I reckon go and see your pro and make sure you are fitted correctly for your V6 :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Nov 2, 2014)

try bottom of steering column


----------



## Break90 (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't go above 40mph......simples


----------



## nta73 (Nov 2, 2014)

made me laugh that, talking car issues on a golf forum then had another look, VW Golf! now i get it!:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2014)

lknights1987 said:



			Hi all,

I have recently bought a V6 4Motion golf and having a few problems. Everytime i go above 40mph and put my foot down to get up to 70mph i get 2 warning lights appear on the dashboard an abs warning light and a traction control warning light. I've had my mate connect he's computer to the car and it come up with a fault saying 01279 longitudinal acceleration sensor (G251) any ideas where i can find this sensor and how easy is it to change? or could this be more of a job then just changing a sensor? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Wrong forum me thinks????


----------



## nta73 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am going on vw forum to ask about srixon irons:thup:


----------



## hovis (Nov 2, 2014)

Surely this is a candidate for best thread of the year


----------



## nta73 (Nov 2, 2014)

The VW forum talked me into srixon irons with graphite shafts:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 2, 2014)

For the record, the Lat/Long Acc sensors are most likely in/under end of the dashboard. There's probably a cover visible when you open the passenger door that you take off. Best done by techie though. Early models had one each side - and best to change both. Equivalents on other VWAG vehicles (like my A6 and even Bentleys!).


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 3, 2014)

Should of bought a renault.


----------

